# experiment creatine-glycinate



## skylerman (May 16, 2019)

you have all heard it creatine is a combonation of Arginine Ornithine and Glutamine maybe a little Proline.  This is how to make Creatine-Glycilnate very nice for alternate intake just be very careful to keep it at 5cc or there will be medical complications such as bleeding or heart failure. if you choose to use alt intake boil away some alcohol before intaking be careful enough body builders lose their lives.

take 5 pills of each if your using proline use 2.  put them in 1/4 cup 80 proof alcohol or lesser is fine.  pulse it through a blender 5 times set aside for a day after putting a pinch of salt in the mix.

pour off the liquid into a masonary or tomato sauce jar then put the liquid your going to use into a dropper bottle bam like home brew Emeril you got creatine-glycinate

take 15 drops a day


----------



## REHH (May 16, 2019)

Creatine is super cheap these days, sounds like too much trouble and dangerous


----------

